# So who's going to Baltimore, MD March 2nd?



## TwistedTea12 (Jan 18, 2014)

Just wondering who else is gonna be heading to the show! I was there last year and this will be my second year in attendance I really don't have a lot of money to spend this year but I definitely am looking forward to seeing some really nice bottles that's for sure! Anyone bringing anything Warner's Related feel free to pm me let me know if you want to meet up at the show! I will be bringing my poisons to hopefully sell if I don't sell them beforehand as well as a few others if I can round a few up!

Looking forward to the show!


----------



## rfellmanjr (Jan 23, 2014)

we will be going looking for bottles from Media, Pa & Delaware County Pa....thanx


----------



## Topusmc (Feb 9, 2014)

Saving my shekels up for some goodies!  Baltimore or BUST!


----------



## PA Will (Feb 21, 2014)

I will be going with Dave F and maybe his boy Josh.  I think in one trip Josh got more bottles than I have in 5 years of collecting ????


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 25, 2014)

I will be set up there with Pharmboy


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah.  What Will said.  Josh and I.  Plus we should have a guest who has been away from Balto. longer then I was.  I think he said he was one of the original Balto. guys. Here he is in action.


----------



## Skycollect (Feb 28, 2014)

Will be my first bottle show.  Just joined the Baltimore Club last summer.  Have been learning from experienced club members, will be neat to see a lot of the bottles in person that I have been watching online.  Getting very excited!


----------



## Dugout (Mar 1, 2014)

I have been notified that 3 old guys are headed that way. Can't wait to see Rick's annual pictures when he gets back.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 1, 2014)

Not that I would have gone but some friends go sometimes. I wanted to ask them to get the Baltimore book for me if they went but my starter broke again. No cash to spend and no way to get it to them if I did.Oh well, it's only the 3'rd AutoZone starter in less than a year and it's still under warranty. Is that about par for them? Is the third time a charm?It's just too darn cold to go out and swap another and I don't have a way to get there for the new (new?) one.Maybe April will be better?[][][]


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 1, 2014)

Cowseatmaize, Check your PM


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you sir.I hope the weather is good for you all. It's sounding like it's going a little further south than expected. "They" are calling it "winter storm Titan".Does that mean it's the 20th storm of the winter, like naming hurricanes?Good luck and great buys and sells to you all.Erichttp://www.google.org/pub...p;gl=US&source=web


----------



## PA Will (Mar 3, 2014)

Great time in Baltimore as usual.  Dave Josh n Bill n I had a easy ride down n back an only caught a few flakes from that "superstorm" (got a whopping half inch here in Carlisle).   
Saw lots of neat stuff and came home with a neat Carlisle pa jar and a backpack full of neat pontils. 
I'm packing a lunch next time.   
Time to build more shelves.


----------

